# My new betta



## JasonR (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all, I got my first betta a few days ago not sure what type he is but was very cheap and loved his bright blue colour,

Sorry the pics arent so good I was struggling with reflections



























He also has abit of red on his lower fins but you carnt really see in the photos

He lives in my 20 gallon aquarium currently on his own until I can get my hands on some dwarf shrimp and snails to go in with him








The tank still needs a few more rocks and I need to add plenty of plants


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

is that tortoise real lol?

he is a very nice viel tale betta


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

A mirror next to the tank for him to flare at would make identifying his fin type a lot easier. He's a nice pretty Blue and the Red in his ventrals is typical of Blue Bettas. Even in show Bettas the judges won't deduct points if there's not too much Red wash.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

The tortoise is not real, cossie. Lol.

Very beautiful betta! Nice color as well!


----------



## JasonR (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol no the tortoise isn't real and will be removed when I find some more rocks to fill the space, all the rocks and substrate are what i have pulled out of my new garden (cleaned first obviously). I'll see if I can get hold of a mirror and give that a try though he seems quite shy at the moment. For £2.90 I thought he was a good price, one of the other stores I visit charge £15-20 for a nice betta


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he's prob a veiltail.


----------

